# Crank trigger ring help!!!!!! 2015 MYSentra SV



## jacksonkitchen37 (Nov 27, 2021)

Need some help here if yall dont mind!!!! I am looking for the crank setup for this Crank ring. The cam trigger appears to have 10 teeth! If someone does answer can you please provide the steps in order to arrive at your conclusion,. It lends light to my understanding of it. Thank yall


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jacksonkitchen37 said:


> Need some help here if yall dont mind!!!! I am looking for the crank setup for this Crank ring. The cam trigger appears to have 10 teeth! If someone does answer can you please provide the steps in order to arrive at your conclusion,. It lends light to my understanding of it. Thank yall
> View attachment 9969


I believe you're talking about the crankshaft signal plate on an MRA8DE engine. Here's two pictures for an assembly procedure:


----------



## jacksonkitchen37 (Nov 27, 2021)

I apologize for not being g clear. I am looking for the type of wheel as far as crank trigger pattern index position for setup on a Fueltech Ft450 standalone. I believe it is 30-2 at crank as crank spins 2 times for every 1 cam revolution. There r 2 indexs with 15 teeth. Camshaft has a pattern clockwise of 1 gap 111 gap 111 gap 11 which is also my firing order. Please correct me if I am off of my figuring. Thanks for the info as well.


----------

